# e alla fine arriva (di nuovo) Man



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

sono due giorni che provo a raccontare come io e Man ci siamo...ci siamo...
scrivo e cancello.
Adesso  faccio tutto di getto e chi si è visto si è visto.
Comincio con il dire che io non centro. Tutta colpa della guest. Ha fatto lei. Io dicevo no e lei se ne fregava.
Quindi sono innocente.
hanno approfittato di me.
Man e la guest.

Lui voleva comprarsi un cellulare e mi ha chiesto di accompagnarlo, visto che io ne capisco e lui no.
Appuntamento al giapponese per pranzare insieme prima.
Io dentro ad aspettarlo seduta davanti alla vetrina.
Lui arriva in moto.
Giacca della dainese nera. casco nero. Guanti neri.
Scende.
Mi vede. Si toglie i guanti. Poi il casco. Poi entra. Si siede davanti a me, nel tavolino microscopico (per lui) e si toglie la giacca.
Già li la guest ballava la rumba.
Poi è uscito il completo da manager mannaro sicuramente Zegna, antracite scura con camicia bianca e una cravatta "fantasia" che dava un tocco...

mesi che rifutavo di mapparci. Abbiamo continuato a sentirci e a vederci occasionalmente senza doppi sensi ma...
Io granitica.

Siamo andati a comprare lo smartphone.
Poi rifugiati nel suo ufficio.
E poi. Tra un account di gmail, un applicazione antivirus...ecco.
mi è scivolata una mano sulla sua patta.
E a lui sul mio culo.
A quel punto ho slacciato un bottone.
Lui ha stretto una natica.
Ho cominciato ad armeggiare con la sua cintura e...

Mi sono ritrovata sulla scrivania.
Che vi devo dire.
la carne è debole.


E non si è nemmeno accorto che la mia depilazione non era perfetta.




da allora dimostro 10 anni meno, tanto per dare l'ennesima conferma che è tutta salute.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

:festa:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2014)

e pensare che ad un certo punto sembrava tu avessi relegato Man in soffitta mi ricordo del fedelissimo che cercavi di indire in tentazione


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta;bt10366 ha detto:
			
		

> e pensare che ad un certo punto sembrava tu avessi relegato Man in soffitta mi ricordo del fedelissimo che cercavi di indire in tentazione


Il fedelissimo ha ceduto. Nessuno di loro resiste ai miei stress test (cit.), ma...alla fine. Solo Man "vale il rischio".

Meglio delle mega dosi di vitamina c.
:mexican:


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla;bt10365 ha detto:
			
		

> :festa:



zoccolandia



:carneval:


:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Novembre 2014)

Chi l'ha duro la vince?

Man è stato lodevolmente tenace


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Novembre 2014)

:rock::rock:


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa;bt10370 ha detto:
			
		

> Chi l'ha duro la vince?
> 
> Man è stato lodevolmente tenace


:rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (26 Novembre 2014)

_"Già li la guest ballava la rumba."

_Ora capisco... con me che sia il cinese giapponese o arabo la tua Guest balla Il lago dei cigni...

Cattivik


----------

